# Photobucket is back....



## richg99 (May 18, 2018)

#18 Yesterday, 03:22 PM
Welcome To The New Photobucket!

Photobucket has new management, and we are liberating your images! As of today, your hosted images are live.
Photobucket has a new management team that wants to do the right thing. We are committed to earning back your trust and offering comprehensive and flexible image storage and hosting options for our customers. We’ve taken your feedback and made some changes to our pricing model that allows us to offer competitively priced plans that fit the needs of all of our customers. 
Today, our current customers’ hosted images have been restored and Photobucket is introducing a new pricing plan that is built around everyone’s needs. 
For a limited time, we are offering a new, competitive subscription package that includes ad-free storage and 3rd party image hosting for just $1.99 per month, or $19.99 per year - which is 95 percent less than the previous pricing model. A free subscription option will still be available to customers who do not require 3rd party image hosting. 
In an effort to improve our customers’ experience, we’ve also moved away from an advertising-based model and have eliminated a portion of ads from the site. 
Photobucket pioneered the image sharing and hosting market 15 years ago, and our new management team is committed to returning Photobucket to the premier imaging service people had come to know and trust. 
There are more positive changes on the way, but for now we are excited to share this new compelling subscription option, as a testament to our dedication to you, our valued customers.

FAQ:
Q: What was the reasoning behind the new subscription offering?
A: Image services is not a one-size-fits-all market. We serve several different types of customers who have very different needs. Some customers just want a hub to store some photos and browse public photos for download. Our e-commerce customers need a powerful platform that allows them to link back to images from their online stores. Bloggers and forum managers need a place to store the photos they use to help their stories and discussions come alive. Our new offering adheres to our subscription-based model and offers added features based on what users need at a fair price. 
Q: How long is this limited time offer available?
A: Right now there is not a set cut-off date for this offer. We want to make sure our customers have ample time to make an informed decision. 
Q: Will the pricing go up after the limited time offer?
A: The monthly and annual plans will likely increase in cost only slightly. We are reaching out to our customers with this initial offer because we know many were taken off guard by the pricing structure set by the previous leadership team, and we want to make it right. 
Q: My images have always been stored at full resolution - will they stay that way?
A: We are implementing technology to ensure that all photos uploaded to our platform are stored at their original resolution for every plan.
Q: What if I don’t want to purchase a subscription? Can I have my images back?
A: Yes, you are free to download your images. They belong to you! We believe our new subscription plan is priced fairly and is very competitive to other services. Our new management team is committed to serving our customers in the best possible way, and we hope you will consider this offer and keeping your images with Photobucket.

rich


----------



## GTS225 (May 18, 2018)

Seems to me to be an act of desperation. They're on the verge of bankruptcy, due to the owner's greed, who also thought he could hold everybody's photos for ransom, and it completely backfired on him.

It's far to late for Photobucket to regain anything, as everybody in all five bulletin boards that I belong to, and visit daily, show nothing but derision and disdain for that site.

Roger


----------



## jtf (May 18, 2018)

If they were doing it for free, I would go elsewhere and pay! I don't have a netflix account either, remember their screw up, nearly closed them down. 

Wow... "your images belong to you." Generous bunch, eh?


----------



## LDUBS (May 19, 2018)

Might just have been one of the worst strategic plans in the history of business. Sounds like the new management team is hip deep in trying to recover.


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2018)

Our the links back in the projects that had photobucket linked pictures? [-o< Can anyone confirm? Im looking around but don't see any missing pics.


----------



## DaleH (May 20, 2018)

I checked other sites where I had posted 100s of pictures and YES, they all are back.


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2018)

Thank the Lord! :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (May 20, 2018)

Jim, might be a good time to rethink whatever phito posting method you could use in the future. 

I know that I use the Attachment method. That probably costs you some money, compared to the URL method. 

Chattanooga Fishing Forum, a local small site, makes the members downsize their photos to under 100 kb. There are fewer pix posted, but only because some guys, apparently, can't figure an easy way to reduce the size of their pix.
Richg99


----------



## jtf (May 20, 2018)

Do the old user names and passwords still work for PB?

I prefer the ease of attachments on this site.


----------



## DaleH (May 20, 2018)

jtf said:


> Do the old user names and passwords still work for PB?


They did for me


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Jim, might be a good time to rethink whatever phito posting method you could use in the future.
> 
> I know that I use the Attachment method. That probably costs you some money, compared to the URL method.
> 
> ...



At this point I don't care about the cost as I pay enough for the monthly VPC. They gave me some breathing room with Storage. 

My goal is to make it as convenient as possible for folks to upload photos. I am hoping that in a future release there will be a very light photo editor built in which will allow you to lighten or darken your photo, sharpen it a hair, and most importantly allow you to rotate the picture so its in the position (upright) you want.

Im in the early stages of seeing I can move this site to an Amazon Web Instance. Just wrapping my head around that is headache enough. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (May 24, 2018)

jtf said:


> Do the old user names and passwords still work for PB?
> 
> I prefer the ease of attachments on this site.



That has always worked. Third party was what was the problem.

Jim, I'm kinda regreting that request I asked of you some time back.....


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> jtf said:
> 
> 
> > Do the old user names and passwords still work for PB?
> ...



Yeah man!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 6, 2018)

I left my photos that are linked to this forum on Photobucket. The other forums that I was involved with are out of luck. I deleted all other photos from Bucket-O-crap. A picture, or one of my drawings, is worth a thousand words, or so I have been told. Since I am not much of a writer, I will become more of a lurker here than anything else.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 6, 2018)

Doc, don't be silent just because PB can't get their act together.

If you use the ATTACHMENT option on these pages, you can upload any picture that you want. No third party involved.

rich


----------



## thedude (Jun 6, 2018)

Or use tapatalk [emoji3]


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 7, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Doc, don't be silent just because PB can't get their act together.
> 
> If you use the ATTACHMENT option on these pages, you can upload any picture that you want. No third party involved.
> 
> rich




cool. I'll give it a try.


----------

